# Again!!!



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

today went out and shot my 226 and again the front sight slide off gez this is getting old


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

8Eric6 said:


> today went out and shot my 226 and again the front sight slide off gez this is getting old


get the sight adjustment tool and use blue locktite..... end of issues


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

excuse my lack of detail..... get a sig sight adjustment tool.... adjust the sight and make an index mark with a pencil..... remove the sight...... ad blue locktite to the sight groove..... install the sight to the index mark.... wipe off excess and allow to dry..... 

if you have some gunsmithing skills (hitting things with a hammer) you can lightly pin the dovetail with the sight installed and adjusted......


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

I looked for them before but, they were all in the hundreds. Is there a cheaper option or am I just gonna have to fork out the loot?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

8Eric6 said:


> I looked for them before but, they were all in the hundreds. Is there a cheaper option or am I just gonna have to fork out the loot?


sure, you can use a dowel and a hammer, padded vise ..... gotta work quickly tho, before the locktite sets...... ever think of sending the gun back to the factory for the refit/sight upgrade?


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

no I might have to give it a shot wha wha. Is sig quick with their service?


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

sigs customer service is pretty good, i have worked with them before. they like to take care of issues fast to keep their reputation. good luck.


----------

